# 70-200mm f/2.8 took a bad fall... Any advice?



## kev8d (Aug 26, 2012)

A business partner of mine dropped our 70-200 f/2.8 mkI, and the lens is in bad shape.
There is a half-moon shaped series of cracks on the second element from the front (though you can't seem to see it in photos). The AF and MF, however, don't work above 135mm. If you try turning the MF ring at 135 through 200mm, the ring does nothing or almost nothing, rendering the lens quite unusable.

Does anyone have experience with damaged lenses? Does this sound like it's a write-off now, or is there hope? 
I'm going to take it into the Camera Store this week, but it'd be good to hear your experiences.

Thanks and take care of your gear!

Kevin


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 26, 2012)

kev8d said:


> A business partner of mine dropped our 70-200 f/2.8 mkI, and the lens is in bad shape.
> There is a half-moon shaped series of cracks on the second element from the front (though you can't seem to see it in photos). The AF and MF, however, don't work above 135mm. If you try turning the MF ring at 135 through 200mm, the ring does nothing or almost nothing, rendering the lens quite unusable.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with damaged lenses? Does this sound like it's a write-off now, or is there hope?
> ...



Sorry to hear that....It's time to get mrk II


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh they'll repair it. You'll have to decide if it's worth the cost or not. If it's not, then yeah, time from the Mark II   Could be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Menace (Aug 26, 2012)

Sounds like upgrade time. 

Do you have insurance against accidental damage as it might cover some of the cost towards the new lens


----------



## hyles (Aug 26, 2012)

I dropped several lense:
16-35 I had to change focus helicoids
200 2.8, 135 f2 and 100 f2 had to change USM
Theire cost was about 130 euros exept the 200 that was 200 euros.
I did not have any issues with lenses though.
Diego


----------



## pwp (Aug 26, 2012)

It depends on how it's performing after the drop. It's an incredibly solid lens. If it all checks out OK then don't lose any sleep over it.

A few years ago I dropped a 1D Mk2 with a 70-200 f/2.8is attached from hip height onto a carpeted floor. The body was a write-off but the lens was repaired. But after the repair it was never quite as good as before. My business relies on consistently high IQ so I traded it on a new 70-200 f/2.8ISII. Happy days.

-PW


----------



## Paul W. H (Aug 26, 2012)

Authorised Canon Repair Centres (in the UK at least) offer a FREE quote and all you pay is Post & Packaging.


----------



## Arkarch (Aug 26, 2012)

If you qualify for Canon Professional Services, you may want to become a member, at least at the Gold Level. The repair discount may be well worth it.

I had damage on the forward barrel of my 70-200 f/2.8 II from a tripod accident that required repair of the mechansims underneath. I think it set me back around $300 USD after discount as a major damage repair after discount, which would have been near $500 without discount.


----------



## K-amps (Aug 26, 2012)

Godsend opportunity to upgrade to the MK.II ;D


----------

